# WANTED - Chronograph (Sturmanskie 31681)



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

I have never really liked chronograph watches; to me they have always looked overly fussy, cluttered and just a mess. Then I spot this beauty in Friday's posts and simply fell in love...



Several things struck me about it - matt black face, all white (off white) dials, dials at 3, 6, 9 and date at 12 o'clock, minimal hour markers, matt silver-steel case. Oh, and that strap is just the icing on the cake! All in all it just looks perfect to me.

Unfortunately, it seems as if production has ended and finding one might be tricky. This is where I need your help please, chaps.

To be honest, it is these aesthetics that thrill me. I know next to nothing about the brand and would happily settle for a very similar look from another reputable brand. Quartz or mechanical, not fussed.

Any suggestions, please let me know.

Many thanks,

J


----------

